# 2" Fowler Traction Engine latest progress



## Jasonb (Jan 4, 2010)

Its been a while since I last posted some photos of progress on the Fowler so here is what I've been upto

First job was to make a ball turner to do the curves on the conrod. I then used my new rotary table to complete the conrod and crosshead.







With this done I then moved onto the weightshaft bracket which is cast virtually to finished size so no room for error on the bore for the weight shaft. Lifting link, arm and rod were then tackled











The expansion link radius was small enough to do by hanging a bit of 1/4" flat off the side of the rotary table











Next on the list were the eccentrics, I did the pump one at the same time as its basically the same just a bit wider. The rods were milled from solid after sorting out an error on the drawings. Still have to drill the forked ends but will wait until the cylinder & weightshaft are mounted to get exact length.






With all these bits done it was time to make something to work them with so did the reversing lever, quadrant etc






While I was doing levers the regulator one and its bracket were fabricated, took a while to work out how to approach this one but did the main bracket in two bits silversoldered together.










Oops, left some machining marks on that

Used a bit of steel that I'd cut off one of the eccentric blanks to make the screw eyes for the steering chain and bent up the big links that go on the end. Not decided yet whether to make my own scale chain or just solder up the joints on some I got from MJ thats not quite the right shape link






As I'd not screwcut on a lathe before I thought I would leave this 'til over the xmas hols. Quite pleased with how it all turned out. Also made the handwheel as MJ have not had this in stock for a few years, think the stainless steel does not flow well into the thin rim.











With all these bits done I could test fit onto the tender sides and then there were no more excuses for putting off riviting it all together, all 292 of them Hope my neighbours hadn't been out celibrating as I knocked most of then in on New Years Day.


















No thats not a dent in the bottom corner, just the way the light is catching it.

Next is to get the cylinder mounted and work towards running on air.

Jason


----------



## joe d (Jan 4, 2010)

Jason

Those parts look wonderful. Great work :bow: :bow:

We want more :big: :big:

Cheers, Joe


----------



## NickG (Jan 4, 2010)

Jason,

Beautiful work on the traction engine, is it a ploughing engine I can't remember! Wow, there's a lot of work in those parts!

Nick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 4, 2010)

Those are some very nice parts. Thanks for showing them. Very nice work.


----------



## CMS (Jan 4, 2010)

Very neat and clean work. Next you'll have to make a thrasher or a hay baler to belt to the pulley.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 4, 2010)

Jason, absolutely outstanding work. I have a soft spot for traction engines. I go to several old engine gatherings each year and can't get enough steam and oil. 
I see and adjuster for your bearing on the big end but don't see a split in the bearing. How does that work if you don't mind me asking?
gbritnell


----------



## jrpfeiff (Jan 4, 2010)

Gorgeous and inspiring... Thanks for sharing! Amazing!


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 4, 2010)

Very fine work, indeed, Jason!
We see what you did. I would like to see how you did it, too. For things like the chain eyes and the bracket for the handle, it would be interesting to see the process of making them.

Dean


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words

gbritnell, the bearing is split but still soldered together, I have left it a bit overwidth just incase I need to adjust the alignment when the cylinder is mounted, after this it will be sweated apart.

NickG, no its an aggricultural engine, should look like this when done but without the rubber tyres, about 3ft long. Ploughing engine is likely to be next on the list.

CMS, probably go for a rack saw if I make any impliments for it.

Deanfold, I have tended to take photos of just the finished parts but will try and take some in progress shots of interesting bits and fabrications. There are a few pics in this album of the tender parts before assembly. Also the rest of the progress in this one

Jason


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 7, 2010)

As I bolted all the bits together to take the engine down to a gathering a mostly MJ Engineerings engine builders and the sun was shining I thought I would take a few pics to show the current state of play. 

The cylinder and motion are complete and the next job will be bolting that all onto the cylinder but here is the rest of the engine.






















Jason


----------



## mklotz (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. Were it not for the grass, one would never know it wasn't the real thing.

I love all those control wheels right next to the unshielded gears. I wonder how many operators were minced back in the day.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 7, 2010)

Gear covers still to fit, to some of the gears at least 

J


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful work ,it's just the inspiration I need to get on with my Minnie traction engine,thanks
Don


----------



## Stan (Mar 7, 2010)

Traction Engine or Belt Power? Some years ago at a steam show someone asked the same question to an elderly gentleman who was operating a steam tractor.

His answer was that his tractor was a 'side wheeler' which was a belt power engine while a traction engine was a 'stern wheeler'. He said that a side wheeler, which has the rear axle further forward under the rear of the boiler, would bend the boiler if one wheel slipped while pulling a plow. The stern wheeler has the rear axle behind the boiler to eliminate this problem.


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 7, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> I have a soft spot for traction engines. I go to several old engine gatherings each year and can't get enough steam and oil.
> 
> gbritnell



I'm right there with you on that just can't seem to get enough if I didn't have to go to work I think I'd spend more time touring and attending even more shows.

This is absolutely beautiful work Jason!


----------



## d.bick (Mar 7, 2010)

Well done Jason
 I'am sure it will run as well as it looks
 Keep up the good work and keep the photos coming
         Dave Bick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely awesome. Wow.
Thank you so much for posting those pics.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 7, 2010)

Jason,

That's just gorgeous. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Mar 7, 2010)

*WOW!*

Beautiful Jason!

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 7, 2010)

Work of art, for sure. Stunning detail.

Dean


----------



## NickG (Mar 8, 2010)

As everybody has said, it's absolutely beautiful. I grew up watching these things at steam fairs spending most of my time in the model section. I tend to take them for granted a bit when they are painted up and trundling around the ralley field, you tend to forget all the hard work that somebody has put into them because they looks so real. But this thread has once again made me realise how much work and craftsmanship is in there. It's stunning, the very thing that introduced me to this hobby - I wonder if one day I will ever be able to make one.

Well done Jason, thanks for sharing.

Nick


----------



## tmuir (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow!!

Fantastic!
I'm still amazed at the quality of work I see on this forum.


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 8, 2010)

As said before WOW, that is very nice.


 Ron


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 8, 2010)

Jason, I've had an almost lifelong interest in traction engines. I really like the look of an English style engine with the flat spokes and large flywheels. With the quality of the work going into your engine I'm sure it will be very impressive when it's all polished and painted. 
gbritnell


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful build Jason. It is already stunning so I can hardly wait until it is finished and moving under it's own power.
Gail in NM


----------



## kellswaterri (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Jason, great work on the build..George asked on the bearing adjuster on the big end, when you have a moment would you post a c.o.c.and explain just how it operates...I will have to make a similar one for the Corliss and cant seem to get my head round that bit.
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for al the knid comments, will keep you posted on progress

John, The bearing adjuster works on the same principal of a folding wedge. As the adjusting nuts on the wedge are turned it will be pulled further into the strap and as it does so will become wider, this in turn will push against the split bearing and close up the hole effectively taking up any wear.







J


----------



## kellswaterri (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you Jason, got the idea now...wonderful how a C.O.C. tickles the old brain cells better than the actual design drawings.
All the best for now,
             John.


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome job Jason!

It looks great!


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 8, 2010)

Great job! That is one nice looking engine.

Chris


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 25, 2010)

Well it seems that the last month or so has been spent turning lengths of bronze and brass bar into an expensive pile of swarf as I have been working my way through the various bits of plumbing on the Fowler. All the parts still need to be buffed up but I will leave that until painting time.

First up were the two cylinder draincocks which have to be fabricated to get the correct angle.





Next was the waterlifter, the ball turner was put to good use on the "T" joint and the elbow is fabricated. I went for a drilled tubular strainer rather than the gauze spec'd on the drawings





The displacement lubricator and pump clack were both similar fabrications









For a break from the pluming I then tackled the governor, balls are again turned from solid rather than joining commercial ones to the arms. I will probably up the 10BA grubscrews that hold the pully & gear to the horizontal shaft to 8BA as its hard to tighten then with such a small slot. Gears are from MJ and just need a little work as they are stock gears.





Back to the plumbing and the last casting left to be machined was the manifold, I intend to take the watergauge top feed from one of the bolt holes as the drawing has it off the manifold face which is now not allowed. Can't take credit for the globe valves they are from Steamfittings





This is the back end of the pump, just need to do the tapered spindle for the tap.





The brass bits for the whistle are done, was just waiting for some 1/16 stainless rod for the valve which has now arrived.





I also bashed out the ashpan over a hardwood former and silver soldered on the mounting flange. I opted for stainless steel hinges etc rather than the mild specified.









And lastly for this update the cylinder is now bolted to the boiler, I turned up bolts from stainless hex with a dimple on the end to look like studs.





Jason


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 25, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Absolutely awesome. Wow.
> Thank you so much for posting those pics.



Right...quoting myself. Seemed appropriate as I don't know what to add.
That is some beautiful stuff.


----------



## 4156df (Apr 25, 2010)

Jason,
Beautiful! You're an inspiration.
Dennis


----------



## ariz (Apr 27, 2010)

may I add my words here? ...well, I don't know what to say
awesome, gorgeous, a piece of art :bow:

thanks for sharing Jason


----------



## kvom (Apr 27, 2010)

I must add Jasonb to my list of inferiority-inducing posters.  :'( :bow:


----------



## vascon2196 (Apr 28, 2010)

Man that looks good....


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 28, 2010)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I must add Jasonb to my list of inferiority-inducing posters.  :'( :bow:



For me, that list has many posters on it.

Beautiful work.

SAM


----------



## Maryak (Apr 28, 2010)

Superb work Jason, :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## njl (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work Jason, being new to this hobby I just wouldn't know where to start to achieve your level of workmanship. I am totally blown away by it. 

Nick


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't believe its been so long since I posted an update on progress, must admit its been a bit slow as I've been sidetracked by a Hit & miss Engine. (see here for its build)

One of the major parts that have now been done are the gear guards, I don't much care for sheet metal work but was quite satisfied how they turned out. I made a former from MDF topped with Corian which is a very hard plastic and formed the outer edge around this.






Next the flat outer plates were cut to profile and drilled for the rivits.






This shows the outer shape being offered up to the engine to get the position for the various mounting brackets and cut outs. Anyone else building this engine should check the depth of the gaurds as mine came very close to teh final drive gear which required the backs of the rivits grinding down to clear everything.






And here they are complete with the two half round spinnings that are supplied by MJ.














The drawings show the exhaust pipe at 7/16" dia with a bent end to form the nozzel, in order to get this bend into the chimney base requires a 3/4" dia hole and some way has to be found to fill the gap. I deviated and turned a bronze elbow that screws onto the pipe and is a snug fit in the 3/4 hole, this also allows me to change blast nozzel sizes if need be. While at that end I walso did the blower pipe. The bends in teh actual pipe were formed following fellow A& builder Doug's method of multiple cuts almost all the way through the pipe then silversolder up teh gaps














The eccentric rods were drilled and reamed to length which allowed me to set the motion and determine the length of teh reversing rod which needed quite a bend to clear the injector clack that is not shown in the drawings






I also got the safety valves and whistle finished, does not make a lot of noise when I blow through it but it gets my dogs attention!






There are quite a few other bits and bobs done but nothing much worth taking pics of

Jason


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow! That is nice stuff. Beautiful work and detail.


----------



## steamer (Dec 27, 2010)

Jason,
You always amaze me with your workmanship...would love to see the inprocess of that sheetmetal part that you don't like to do much.........I don't think I could do that to save my life! :bow: :bow: :bow:


Dave


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jason, This is just some amazing work. :bow: :bow: :bow: I hope I can just make to half the level you are at.



 Ron


----------



## NickG (Dec 29, 2010)

Stunning work Jason, it is such a big project. When I see all these traction engines at the shows, I sort of take them for granted now - I've been going to steam fairs since I was about 9 or 10 years old and used to look at them all day long. Seeing a build log like this though, just makes you realise actually how much work is in them - unbelievable. :bow:

Nick


----------



## coopertje (Dec 29, 2010)

Jason, all I can say is :bow: :bow: :bow:

Absolutely amazing on details, on finishing on everything!

I agree with Steamer, would love to see some in progress pictures of the sheetmetal parts. No clue how you got these perfect shapes in the metal!

Best regards Jeroen


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 29, 2010)

You just keep hitting it with a big hammer ;D

There are a couple more smaller items in sheet metal, I'll try to take some WIP shots.

Jason


----------



## coopertje (Dec 29, 2010)

I will try your tips of just using the big hammer tomorrow.... ;D

Appreciate the effort to post some WIP pictures, I am looking forward to them!

Jeroen


----------



## vascon2196 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great details!  :bow:


----------



## steamer (Dec 29, 2010)

Jason,

If hitting with a bigger hammer was all that was required...I'd be making tea sets for the queen! :big: :big:

PLEASE!
 th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp

Dave


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 27, 2011)

Its been a while since I posted any progress so as the sun was shining I thought it about time to get the camera out.

As you can see the gear gaurds that had just been completed in my last update have now been fitted







The next job was to rivit the hornplates to the spec & motion plates and also the bearing brackets to the horns, I mostly used copper rivits for this to avoid damage to the gunmetal castings.






With the engine assembled I could get the lengths for the reach rod, drain cock linkage and the (out of sight) damper rod. As a change from metalworking a scrap of oak was machined up to make the footboard and some little coachscrews to hold them together, the hose bracket now had something to fix to as well






As you can see the boiler cladding and bands have also been done, these are supplied by MJEng as two rolled half circles and just need trimming to size and then lots of trial fits followed by cut/filing a bit more off until a snug fit is obtained around all the various fittings. I still have the trim around the manhole and drip tray to do






This shot from the other side shows the steel rubbing plate better






And a couple of pics from above showing the motion, etc










And a full frontal!!






I then pushed it out for a few overall shots


















Plumbing it all up is the next job, this is the end


----------



## NickG (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful - I know this sounds daft, but I'd almost be loathed to paint or run it! It will give such a lot of enjoyment when you do though. Work of art. :bow:


----------



## d.bick (Mar 27, 2011)

Jason
A truly beautiful engine. A great bit of engineering. Iam sure it will run as well as it looks. Its not easy painting an engine that is up to this standard but Ive no doubt you will. Thanks for sharing the build
            Keep up the good work Dave Bick


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is flipping amazing!

Chris


----------



## Maryak (Mar 27, 2011)

Jason,

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## mklotz (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous, Jason.


----------



## RManley (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning :bow:

Dont they shirnk when you take them off the bench!

again, stunning :bow:


----------



## steamin (Mar 27, 2011)

JasonB, I just had to hit the applaud button for you. The craftsmanship and attention to detail is outstanding :bow: I have enjoyed going through the various threads and seeing some great mechanical devices of all sorts, but your engine is something to just sit and look at and look at and look at. I also would be very hard pressed to cover any component piece with paint. It is beautiful just as is. The good Lord has blessed you with a marvelous talent and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## metalmad (Mar 27, 2011)

This is just magnificent,
 :bow: :bow: :bow:
Pete


----------



## bronson (Mar 27, 2011)

I just found this thread and can't believe the craftsmenship on this build it is unreal. Congrats it looks great. Can't wait to see the video of it running. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## ttrikalin (Mar 27, 2011)

holly $&*$!
 :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## agmachado (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Jason,

Are many details... absolutely fantastic!

This is not only have hability, is also have patience... many patience!!!

I'm impressed with the high level of preciosity... congratulations!!!

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## ref1ection (Mar 27, 2011)

Incredible craftsmanship! :bow:


----------



## Paolo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello jason
 th_confused0052 I'm impressed with the high level of precision... congratulations!!
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 18, 2011)

That's amazing Jason!!

What a beautiful machine.


----------



## Lesmo (Jul 31, 2011)

:bow: That is one superb piece of engineering in every respect, a real credit to you. It is also my favourite engine, one that I would love to make if I had the skill to do so.  :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Les


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 31, 2011)

Unbelievable. Thats the only word i can think off for this work of art :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Sep 9, 2011)

Jason-

Just reviewed this post again.
Very beautiful work indeed.
I use your work as a benchmark for what I want to achieve.

Right now, I am at 0.001% JS (Jason scale) (but learning fast).
I figure in just a few short years (about 1,000) I will be up to your speed.

Very nice work. Thanks for showing it.

Pat J


----------



## blighty (Sep 9, 2011)

now that, is a nice Fowler!! 

as Steamin said, it would be a shame to paint it.


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 9, 2011)

That is so very awesome.You must be very proud.Dale


----------



## CallMeAL (Sep 9, 2011)

What is there left to say.. Just fantastic!


----------



## AndyB (Nov 9, 2011)

Fabulous Jason,

I am always in awe of your skills...and stunned to see in the first post that you had not threaded in a lathe before. Well, as the pictures show, you mastered that straight off...as if you wouldn't! 

Andy


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 9, 2011)

ttrikalin  said:
			
		

> holly $&*$!
> :bow: :bow: :bow:



I can only agree with Tom here.... th_confused0052 th_wav


----------



## don-tucker (Nov 9, 2011)

A beautiful job Jason,something to be very proud of
Don


----------

